# Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro



## klattyzz (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wir planen zum ersten Mal, im September für eine Woche an den Ebro zu fahren/fliegen. Zielfische sind Zander und natürlich Wels. Einige offene Fragen bestehen noch, die mir die Ebro-Experten unter euch hoffentlich beantworten können:

1. Welches Camp würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich habe bereits viel über Google herausgesucht, bin aber zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen! Wir benötigen ein Boot, qualitativ gutes Leihgerät (Ruten wg. Flug) und fähige Mitarbeiter, die uns Ebro-Neulingen die richtigen Start-Tipps geben können. Es sollte aber auf keinen Fall ein Waller-Puff sein, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine...

2. Welches Leihgerät erhält man in eurer Camp-Empfehlung. Erfahrungen? Ist genug Leihgerät vorhanden oder kann es vorkommen, dass man ohne dasteht? Ist es möglich, das Leihgerät zu wechseln, d.h. wenn man z.B. einen Zandertag einlegen möchte?

3. Wie funktioniert die Verpflegung in einem Camp? Versorgt man sich selbst? Das stelle ich mir problematisch vor, wenn man mit dem Flugzeug reist und kein Auto vor Ort zur Verfügung hat. Wenn die Verpflegung über das Camp läuft, wie sieht das genau aus und was kostet das?

4. Wird am Ebro Catch & Release praktiziert? Ich finde es nicht verwerflich, wenn man geeignete Fische für den (direkten) eigenen Verzehr entnimmt, doch ich würde niemals kapitale Exemplare (zur reinen Trophäenjagd) abschlagen. Kapitale gehören meiner Meinung nach wieder ins Wasser...

5. Was haltet ihr vom Anleinen der Waller nach dem Fang? Grundsätzlich würde ich nie einen Fisch anleinen, nur um ein paar gute Bilder bei besserem Licht machen zu können. Doch bei meinen Recherchen stieß ich auf Argumente, die mir (als Unkundiger) zumindest ein bisschen einleuchten: Wenn die Waller nach dem Drill erschöpft sind, sollte man sie demnach anleinen, um zu verhindern, dass sie (kraft- und wehrlos) in die Strömung geraten und verenden...

6. Welche Methode empfehlt ihr? Bojen oder Spinnangeln? Und warum?

7. Die Bojenmontage soll ja sehr gut gehen... Meiner Erfahrung nach schlucken Welse den Köder sehr schnell. Gibt es da Probleme oder haken sich die Welse bei dieser Montage (schnell) von selbst? Angelt man mit Bojen auch vom Boot oder klappt das nur vom Land?

Soweit zu meinen Fragen... Es wäre prima, wenn mir der ein oder anderen etwas dazu erzählen könnte.

MfG klattyzz


----------



## luxemburger (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Hallo Klattyzz: Fahre schon mehrere Jahre nach Spanien Mequinenza .Heute mit dem Auto ,bin aber auch schon geflogen. Habe einen Angelkoffer mit dem ist Rutentransport kein Problem. Du hast Hundert Fragen! könnte dir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben .Im Dorf dreht sich sehr viel um Fischerei ,Du hast 6 Anglergeschäfte ,Unterkunft findest du auch  .Vieles erfährst du über Bavarian Fishguiding, ,die haben A material, Scheine ,machen  Guiding vermieten Boote USW.Für Guiding  bezahlst du 50 Euro PP pro Tag inklusive Ruten.Kann dir auch meinen Guide empfehlen den ich im Oktober hatte .Einfaches Zimmer mit Kochnische bekommst du um die 30 Euro !Essen in den kleinen Restaurants +Kebab Preiswert. Im Kebab kannst du für wenig Geld Essen, Telefonieren und Internet benutzen ,sehr freundliche Leute , und dort trifft man auch jede Menge Angler. Für Selbstversorger  Gibt es Supermarkt günstig , und alles....Angeln kannst du im Oberen und Unterem Stausee , ,gute Fänge an Zander und Grosse Welse . über 2m keine Seltenheit. Für Bojen oder Pellets fischen kannst du direkt im Dorf . Könnte dir noch viel berichten: Wenn du Interesse hast ,und du genau weisst was du machen willst , kannst du dich melden und ich werde dir gerne weiterhelfen , wenn ich kann . Ich habe das Glück und bin immer bei einem Lux Freund untergebracht , der vermietet Wohnungen, gehobener Klasse ,kann dir aber auch seine Adresse geben ,oder über Bawarian kannst du auch eine Wohnung + Boot bei ihm mieten  .Gruss


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Hallo ich versuchs mal,

Zu 1. Es gibt verschiedene Camps, die in unterschiedliche Regionen, mit unterschiedlichen Regeln liegen
a. Bavaria Guiding, mequinenza, kein lebender KöFi, Spinn- oder Pelletangeln
b. Andrees, zwischen Mequinenza und Mattaranna, KöFi in Aragon ca 2km erlaubt
c. Mattaranna, KöFi alle Arten in Aragon erlaubt
d. Lake Caspe, Knittel, selbst toter KöFi verboten, Spinn- und Pelletangeln (alles keine Gewähr kann sich stündlich ändern)

Zu 2. Leihgerät, meistens werden nur Welsangeln (wegen der Robustheit) verliehen. Solltest du Zander angeln wollen und fliegen, dann nimm dir zwei Teleskopangeln mit.
Kleinteile sind meist vor Ort erhältlich. Eventuell kannst du nach Absprache mit dem campbetreiber dir das Tackle auch reservieren lassen.

Zu 3. Meistens ist eine Angelbude vorhanden, wo du bekocht wirst. Es ist aber auch kein Problem in Mequinenza einkaufen zu gehen.

Zu 4. Man sieht es gerne wenn du Welse zurücksetzt, es ist aber keine Pflicht. Nur der Schwarzbarsch muss zurückgesetzt werden (ganzjährig geschont). Der Zander wird dort in der Regel immer abgeschlagen. Find ich nicht gut, entnehm halt nur soviel wie du vor Ort verwerten kannst.

Zu 5. Anleinen machen viele. Ein Profi hat mir mal erklärt das du drauf achten sollst, das der Wels sich auf dem Boden ablegen kann. Also nicht am Boot im Freiwasser anbinden.

Zu 6. Schwierig. Die meisten nehmen lebenden Köfi, angeleint oder mit U-Pose. Frag die Profis im Wallerforum.

Zu 7. Keinen Schimmer.

Viel Spass und einen schönen Urlaub. Ein Tipp noch, ich sehe dort häufig Angelgruppen mit langen Gesichtern. Die meisten glauben das du nach zwei Auswürfen direkt einen Wels dranhast. Dem ist nicht so. Es kann dir durchaus ein Schneiderurlaub passieren, du kannst aber auch das dicke Los ziehen.

LG Lommel


----------



## luxemburger (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Zu Punkt7: Bojenfischen vom Ufer: Schwere Boje 3-4m 25er Sprengschnur Pose mit Köfi  Schnur straff gezogen, Bremse zu , stabiler Rutenständer und los. Die so gefangenen Fische sind in der Lippe oder Maul gehackt .,Du verlierst auch Fische beim Biss , so einfach ist es doch nicht. Es gibt Hacken im Handel die speziell für den Zweck entwickelt sind , kein Anschlag nötig. Rate dir das kleine Material an Ort und Stelle kaufen .Habe noch Zeug , was ich mir vor meinem ersten Trip nach Sp zu Hause gekauft habe  , und nie gebraucht wurde. Wie gesagt an Angelshops mangelt es nicht ,und  teilweise günstig .Mach weiter in deiner Planung, und wenn ich dir weiter helfen konnte ,oder kann melde dich.  Ich fahre Juni das erste Mal nach Finnland, also bin in der selben  Aufregung wie du , aber macht doch Spass immer wieder . Bin Jahrgang 1952  und schon manchen Sturm erlebt  .Ps : Vergiss in SP die Karpfen nicht .Kapitale  Wildkarpfen


----------



## klattyzz (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten... Morgen werde ich mich mal in Ruhe damit beschäftigen.


----------



## luxemburger (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

In der Gegend Mequinenza haben wir alle Waller vom Ufer aus gedrillt , Ohne Probleme . War im Oktober bei Caspe im oberen See extrem  Niedrigwasser trotz des vielen Regens .Mussten etwa 60-70m durch  das trockene Bett bis zum Wasser laufen, fahren,. Ausser jeder Menge Bojensteinen die trocken lagen,keine Hindernisse im Wasser , auf dem gegenüberliegendem Ufer jede Menge Bäume die aus dem Wasser ragten, so viele dass ein Drill vom Boot aus auch riskant gewesen wäre .Ich glaube es kommt immer an die Stelle an ob Bootslandung , oder vom Ufer aus ,wobei ich die vom Ufer aus vorziehe., wenn  es geht.  Monat September ,wie Angelfreund Belian  sagt  Top .Letztes Jahr sehr viel Regen ,aber laut aussagen der Einheimischen eine Ausnahme. Freue dich drauf , 
 weil lohnt sich .


----------



## klattyzz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! In der letzten Zeit war ich leider sehr eingespannt, so dass ich auch schon lange nicht mehr hier war :-( Nun ist aber Urlaub angesagt und die Planungen können weiter gehen


----------



## The Storm (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fliegen am Mittwoch nach Barcelona und von dort dann weiter nach Mequinenza. Wir haben Bavarian Guiding Service gebucht, da es uns von einem Bekannten empfohlen wurde, der dort im März war. Ich werde berichten wies war, erwarte mir sehr viel vom Ebro / Segre.

Zum Thema Köder hab ich gehört das es in Aragon jetzt auch mit lebendem Köfi erlaubt ist, bin mal gespannt ob das stimmt, gabs scheinbar zum 1.3. noch eine Änderung. Weis davon evt irgendwer was?

Bavarian Guiding hat Leih Equip, scheinbar sehr hochwertig und in Top Zustand (mein Kollege hatte Leih Equip) ich hab mich nichts desto trotz für eine Dam Mad Cat White Deluxe mit einer Quick Royal entschieden als ich Sie im örtlichen Angelladen gesehen habe  Mit der eigenen fischts sich halt doch besser.

Ich hab den Tipp bekommen von Mequinenza aus zum Ebro Delta zu fahren für einen Tag und auf Thuns zu gehen scheinbar sind da um diese Zeit Thunfische um die 10kg unterwegs, weiß hierzu jemand mehr?

Lg


----------



## 2Fast2Real (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Benötige Infos zum Wallerangeln am Ebro*



The Storm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir fliegen am Mittwoch nach Barcelona und von dort dann weiter nach Mequinenza. Wir haben Bavarian Guiding Service gebucht, da es uns von einem Bekannten empfohlen wurde, der dort im März war. Ich werde berichten wies war, erwarte mir sehr viel vom Ebro / Segre.
> 
> ...




Hi 

Und wie wars?
Ich würde mich sehr über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen, weil wir auch überlegen bei BGS zu buchen.

Gruß 
2Fast2Real



Edit....
Kann mir evtl. jemand ein paar Fragen beantworten.
1. Wie warm oder kalt ist es anfang Jan. bis mitte Feb. in der Region um Mequinenza.
2. Macht es sinn in der Zeit auf Waller bzw. Zander zu fischen oder ist da eher tote Hose???
3. Kommt man mit 15Ps Führerscheinfrei-Booten zurecht oder muss es größer sein?
Binn als absoluter Ebroneuling für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------

